# Mountain Oysters!!!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

One of the small groceries here has them now, but I didn't know what they were. They call them "pork fries" on the package. I bought a two pack for now, (matching pair! ha ha!) but I am correct, that they are considered an organ, right? I'm just so happy to find something new around here! 

I had to ask the butcher what they were, and he probably thinks there is something wrong with me when he said "pig balls, aka mountain oysters" and I was like wooo hoooo!!! Just my usual scanning the meat dept. and finding something new! LOL! I can't wait for Wayne and Kirby to see them! Ha Ha! 

Anyway, I'm excited over pig balls, can you tell? HA Ha!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i would be too!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a bunch of deer testicles one time and was rather excited. When I thawed them and saw/felt their texture it reminded me how thankful I am my partner doesn't have those nasty things!! LMAO


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Are goat testicles considered mountain oysters as well? :tongue:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I say yep! :happy:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, funny the things we are excited about...back in December I found a place that sells bull fries and was so excited.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never heard them refered to as "fries". That threw me. I felt kind of dumb after he told me!


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

I've fed lamb fries before.. Yeah I heard rocky mountain oysters, but never lamb fries till I saw them at the farmer's market. 

The meat processor sells pork ones in bulk. haha 

Saya and Bella like them so I get some of the lamb ones. I might get pork ones in bulk soon to try. 

They're annoying to cut up though squishy.. 

I count them as other secreting organ I think someone on another forum said they were. I could be wrong. Either way they make yummy snack for the dogs. A gross one though. haha


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I count them as a secreting organ. The only ones I've handled so far are adult billy goat. I do not consider them "squishy" at all. They were rather firm, though slippery. Being slippery is what made them difficult to cut through. (I could have just served them whole, but I wanted to make sure both dogs got some, mixed up in multiple meals) I ended up using a sharp pair of scissors to just cut them up instead.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

My ex (who was a complete moron, still don't know why I dated him) once tried to get me to eat Rocky Mountain Oysters. He went so far as to tell me that there was a salt lake in the Rockies that the oysters lived in... I already knew what they were and told him I'd eat some if he did first. He declined. 
Anywho, I'd like to get a couple to see if Conker would eat them. I doubt it, but it'd still be fun to try.



Sheltielover25 said:


> I got a bunch of deer testicles one time and was rather excited. When I thawed them and saw/felt their texture it reminded me how thankful I am my partner doesn't have those nasty things!! LMAO


Ha! I agree! No more boy parts for me... Nasty nasty.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats on the find. I have only ever fed deer balls. Calling them fries is odd. I feed the deer testicles with skin and everything. Dog's don't seem to mind that they are 'wrapped'. I did cut them before and it is an odd texture. Also, my lab doesn't like them. He is just not very hip and with it I guess because balls were all the rage with the younger dogs. 

Whenever I get to feed something new, I always get excited.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Always exciting to feed something new...this week I got some ostrich gizzards from my meat guy...had no idea an ostrich's stomach was that big! I feed it as a meat, Logan loves it.


----------

